# Marjal free night!



## whiskyman (Jul 18, 2012)

Hi all
Moving from Benidorm on Tuesday up to Guardamar Marhal. I know they had an offer for their new site so thought I would stop for about a week then move to the Costa Brava location to take advantage of the offer. I just logged on and having clicked the link for the offer the T & C's state that the offer was up-to the end of December so now not available. 
Does any one no If this is correct? If so perhaps admin could remove the offer.

Cheers Whiskyman 

ps: happy really (sun shining) 8)


----------



## whiskyman (Jul 18, 2012)

try again
bump


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

Yes, it expired at end of December, but it is worth a try, just turn up and give it a try, they are desperate for business with some 2600 pitches to fill! Don't forget it was ONLY for the new ECO site and not the Guadamar del Sugura site. Ask for Ramon.
You could stay a whole year for 2800 euro.


----------



## cavaqueen (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi there,

There is another offer at Marjal Crevillente for January, 20% off the standard fees, I have contacted them to ask about the free night, I will get back to you when I hear from them

Cavaqueen


----------



## cavaqueen (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi again

The boss (Costa) has got back to me, he confirms that the offer did end in December, however he says that if you are staying a few nights he will let you have a free night, hope this helps    

Cavaqueen


----------

